# Beer check (braai check variation)



## lowierunner (3/12/22)

Wanted to do a beer and vape check (no idea if there is already something like this but here it is) 
This beer is from my de moersleutel (alkmaar netherlands) advent calender.
I’ll show a picture of how it poors tonight  
Let’s see if there are some special beer lovers on these forums.

Best regards 

Wesley

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (3/12/22)

There isnt a beer check thread to my knowledge
thanks for creating it @lowierunner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lowierunner (3/12/22)

Opened it up and enjoying it now with another dicodes mod (21700) and offcourse with a dvarw on top.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/22)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/12/22)

@Rob Fisher seems to have a drinking problem... 5 Beers in 2 Minutes.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (4/12/22)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Rob Fisher seems to have a drinking problem... 5 Beers in 2 Minutes.


I don't see the problem. He seems to be downing them pretty well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/12/22)

Adephi said:


> I don't see the problem. He seems to be downing them pretty well.


That's also true

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lowierunner (4/12/22)

If i have to keep drinking to keep this threat going so be it!! Haha you guys are killing me this way!
A nice big black black baltic porter.
Again in the picture a sbs with a dvarw. Coming Tuesday i have a dicodes dani 25 and a new dvarw with a small tank coming in. So got a new mod then for the beer pictures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

Been meaning to ask @lowierunner - what's the beer and vape scenes like in Netherlands?


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (6/12/22)

It's a beer-in-a-whiskey-glass kinda day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lowierunner (6/12/22)

Silver said:


> Been meaning to ask @lowierunner - what's the beer and vape scenes like in Netherlands?


Beer scene is pretty good, a lot of small great brewers.
The vape scene is slowly beeing killed by the goverment  at least that’s how it feels to me. 
Januari first they are not allowed to sell e-liquid with different flavours (only tabacco)
Shop’s are disappearing etc. In my opinion there is only 1 really good shop left in the netherlands and that’s vapexperience. 
If you go to their website you will see another nice rule from the government (no more pictures of products that are vape related)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Beer scene is pretty good, a lot of small great brewers.
> The vape scene is slowly beeing killed by the goverment  at least that’s how it feels to me.
> Januari first they are not allowed to sell e-liquid with different flavours (only tabacco)
> Shop’s are disappearing etc. In my opinion there is only 1 really good shop left in the netherlands and that’s vapexperience.
> If you go to their website you will see another nice rule from the government (no more pictures of products that are vape related)



Wow, that sucks

You weren't joking about the website without pictures!

Have to make up for it with the beer then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (7/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## lowierunner (9/12/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 267073


That is a good ipa from my favoeite brewers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lowierunner (9/12/22)

Vic secret X7 double ipa by de moersleutel

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (10/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> That is a good ipa from my favoeite brewers!


Yes it’s very nice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (10/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> That is a good ipa from my favoeite brewers!


One of my most favourite IPA’s

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## lowierunner (13/12/22)

Ahh nice double ipa

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (16/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (16/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## victim (17/12/22)

...zamalek

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## lowierunner (17/12/22)

Tequila barrel aged barley wine with honey mead!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw (18/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (21/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (23/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw (23/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Drikusw (24/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/12/22)

Not beer... But I figured that a gin tasting pic would fit well here.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stew (27/12/22)

Bought these two to try at a bottle store. I am not a real beer drinker. The Ginger Beer Beer is very nice for me as it is sweeter than normal beer. (My Dad home brewed a very sweet beer like a shandy I loved.) The Cannabis Beer as I smelled it smelled like the smell I remember from visiting the SAB brewery in Pretoria. I enjoyed it also. Maybe not as bitter as other beers.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (29/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Drikusw (31/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (6/1/23)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (8/1/23)

Not to much of a beer fan unless it's got a lot of lime juice in it.
This particular type of Guinness Can needs to be poured through the UV light "Nitrosurge Device" to activate the bubbles which are supposedly more compared to the normal Guinness cans.
(Not 100% sure on the facts.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Drikusw (Tuesday at 17:52)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lowierunner (Yesterday at 21:14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

